
Benchmarks show Electron apps are slow and eat memory like there is no tomorrow - unicorncode
https://medium.com/@caspervonb/why-i-still-use-vim-67afd76b4db6?h
======
CaliforniaKarl
The actual title from the article:

> Why I Still Use Vim

I understand that the article title buries the lede, but the current title
("Benchmarks show Electron apps are slow and eat memory like there is no
tomorrow") is pretty inflammatory as well ('eat' and 'like there is no
tomorrow', mainly).

~~~
akras14
Definitely a bad title.

~~~
dvfjsdhgfv
It's a question of taste. Inflammatory - yes, but bad? I'm not sure if I
clicked "Why I still use Vim" as it's quite boring (I know why I'm using it, I
don't need anyone else's justifications.) Now I'm happy I read it as the guy
actually tried to benchmark these editors so that I don't have to - although
arguably the actions measured are probably not a part of a daily routine of a
typical programmer.

------
AstralStorm
So, why do we have to integrate a full web browser and a language JIT compiler
and a pretty full fledged VM into everything again? (XHTML rendering engine
would suffice)

By again I recall Active Desktop. Except now with more standards.

Is it the cost savings of hiring a developer as a web developer?

------
runesoerensen
Previous discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15079857](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15079857)

------
zozos
All I saw from the article was that you should use Sublime.

------
dvfjsdhgfv
In related news: eating too much carbohydrates makes you fat.

